# Insurance for pets in europe - any tips?



## madontour (May 19, 2008)

Last year the insurance for our dog covered him anywhere in europe. However the insurer has gone crazy with their premiums for this year.

The other insurers that we've looked at all seem very restrictive on coverage when a dog ventures into europe.

Does anyone have any good tips for european pet insurance, we need coverage in mainland europe for a six year old boxer for ninety days at a time.

tia

mike


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

There has been a thread on this recently.
Asda was one I remember as I then took out a policy with them :lol: They offer 365 days European cover. Gypsy was nearly ten and they still offered cover for her.
Remember that "Lifetime" is the best kind of policy.

Just to update everyone. Our cat Basil has just come back to live with us after living with my daughter while we full timed.
I phoned Asda to ask about insuring him and they said that they offered a discount for multi pets. The upshot was that Basil is insured under their lifetime policy (superior?) for £7.30 per month and Gypsy got a £3.50 discount on her monthly premium :lol: Very impressed with prices though it remains to be seen how good they are at paying out :roll: Anyone with any info on that please let us know.


----------



## littlenell (Aug 1, 2008)

We are insured with JBI who provide cover in Europe, might be worth giving them a call. I can vouch for them paying out easily within UK.


----------



## madontour (May 19, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. Hamish is now insured (through Asda) for our forthcoming journey to Europe.

Mike


----------

